# BLCK Vapour - Inawera Thread



## Richio (13/5/16)

*The following inawera items are in stock*
555 Gold Concentrate (INW)
7 Leaves Concentrate (INW)
Airwaves Concentrate (INW)
AM4A Concentrate (INW)
Apple Concentrate (INW)
Apple Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Arabic Tobacco Concentrate (INW)
Bahraini Apple Tobacco Concentrate (INW)
Banana Concentrate (INW)
Banana Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Biscuit Concentrate (INW)
Blueberry Concentrate (INW)
Cactus Concentrate (INW)
Cactus Lime Concentrate (INW)
Chai Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Cherry Cigar Concentrate (INW)
Cherry Concentrate (INW)
Cherry Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Chocolate Cream Concentrate (INW)
Chocolate Hazelnut Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Classic for Pipe Dark Concentrate (INW)
Coconut Concentrate (INW)
Coconut Shisha Concentrate (INW)
Cocopilada Concentrate (INW)
Coffee Concentrate (INW)
Cola Concentrate (INW)
Creme Brulee Concentrate (INW)
Cuba Cigar Concentrate (INW)
Dark Chocolate Tobacco Concentrate (INW)
Dark Fire Concentrate (INW)
Dirty Neutral Base (INW)
Eggnog Concentrate (INW)
Eucalyptus and Mint Concentrate (INW)
Exotic Roots Concentrate (INW)
Flue Cured Tobacco Concentrate (INW)
French Pipe Concentrate (INW)
Fresh Mint Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Frost Concentrate (INW)
Fruit Mix Concentrate (INW)
Gingerbread Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Gold Ducat Concentrate (INW)
Honey Concentrate (INW)
Jamaica Rum Concentrate (INW)
Latakia Tobacco Concentrate (INW)
Lemon Cake Concentrate (INW)
Lemon Concentrate (INW)
Lemon Shisha Concentrate (INW)
Lime Concentrate (INW)
Lime Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Liquorice Concentrate (INW)
Mango Concentrate (INW)
Mango Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Marula Concentrate (INW)
Marzipan Concentrate (INW)
Maxx Blend Concentrate (INW)
Milk Chocolate Concentrate (INW)
Milk Chocolate Strawberry Concentrate (INW)
Mississipi Concentrate (INW)
Morning Rain Concentrate (INW)
Nougat Concentrate (INW)
Pear Concentrate (INW)
Peppermint Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Pineapple Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Punch Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Purple Rain Concentrate (INW)
Raspberry Concentrate (Malina) (INW)
Raspberry Concentrate (Wera) (INW)
Raspberry Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Rhubarb Concentrate (INW)
*Raw Pineapple Concentrate (INW) NEW
Rose Concentrate (INW) NEW*
Sesame sweet Concentrate (INW)
Sex On The Beach Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Smoked Plum Concentrate (INW)
Strawberry Concentrate (INW)
Strawberry Kiss Concentrate (INW)
Strawberry Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
*Tobacco Concentrate (INW) NEW*
Tobacco Cocktail Concentrate (INW)
Tobacco Drop Shisha Type Concentrate (Inw)
Tobacco Kent Concentrate (INW)
Tobacco Pear Concentrate (INW)
Tobacco Symphony Concentrate (INW)
Two Apples Concentrate (INW)
Us Light Mix Tobacco Concentrate (INW)
US Red Mix Concentrate (INW)
Vanilla (Wanilla) Concentrate (INW)
Vanilla Cream Concentrate (INW)
Vanilla Shisha Type Concentrate (INW)
Virginia Tobacco Concentrate (INW)
Watermelon Concentrate (INW)
Western Blend Concentrate (INW)
White Grapefruit Concentrate (INW)
Wild Strawberry Concentrate (Inw)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape (13/5/16)

Heard good things about Inawera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (13/5/16)

@Sir Vape Inawera stuff is really good, but the shisha range is something else. The potency of the flavours is something we haven't had before.


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/5/16)

Richio said:


> *Click the link below to get your hands on these awesome flavours*
> https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/inawera-flavour-concentrates
> 
> 
> *DO YOURSELF A FLAVOUR!*​


Awesome bud have u tried any of the flavours? Which would you recommend and can you vape these by themselves or must you mix the shisha with other flavours to make it pop,

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (14/5/16)

@kyle_redbull I've tried the strawberry, pineapple, mint and punch. All of them were unique but the pineapple stood out for me. Reminds me of tropika pineapple. They can be used on there own or in a mix, but I'd use a much lower percentage than normal when mixing because of how concentrated it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (14/5/16)

@BuzzGlo


----------



## Silent Echo (14/5/16)

My friend an I ordered some yesterday. Personally, I'm really looking forward to the chai tea shisha concentrate!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Migs (14/5/16)

Are these just mixed with pg/vg or should you still add the other stuff like vanilla bean, creams, and so on?


----------



## Richio (14/5/16)

@Migs 
These are single flavour concentrates in pg. You can vape them as single flavours or mixed with other flavours.


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/5/16)

Richio said:


> @kyle_redbull I've tried the strawberry, pineapple, mint and punch. All of them were unique but the pineapple stood out for me. Reminds me of tropika pineapple. They can be used on there own or in a mix, but I'd use a much lower percentage than normal when mixing because of how concentrated it is.


Thanks bud looking forward to some diy recipes using these 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (12/7/16)

Grrrr, I ordered last week man!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Richio (16/8/16)

The following items have been added to our Inawera range

555 Gold (INW) *New*
Tobacco Cocktail (INW)* New*
Milk Chocolate (INW)* New*
Gold Ducat (INW)* New*
Rhubarb (INW)* New

Enjoy!!!*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (16/8/16)

Ordered my 555 Gold last night 
Would love some more tobaccos from INW, their website makes me drool


----------



## Soutie (19/10/16)

.....and its this sorta thing that destroys the vape budget

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Richio (4/7/17)

OP Updated


----------



## Max (30/7/17)

Hi @Richio - INW Orange Shisa - do you have an ETA - Please Please - before or at the VapeCon 17 Event


----------



## Richio (31/7/17)

Hi Max
We should have some back from filling later this week.


----------



## Max (31/7/17)

Hi @Richio - Awesome Awesome


----------



## Max (2/8/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Richio - INW Orange Shisa - do you have an ETA - Please Please - before or at the VapeCon 17 Event



Hi @Richio - any progress on the INW Orange Shisa


----------



## Max (3/8/17)

Hi @Richio 


Max said:


> Hi @Richio - any progress on the INW Orange Shisa


----------



## Richio (3/8/17)

Pm sent


----------



## GregF (19/10/17)

INW Burley


----------



## GregF (19/10/17)

INW Dirty Neural Base is a must have for any tobacco fan.


----------



## GregF (20/10/17)

GregF said:


> INW Dirty Neural Base is a must have for any tobacco fan.


Just to be more specific, the concentrate not the mix. The mix you do have.


----------

